# Thanks to our Hosts!



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi All
Just wanted to say "Thanks" to our Hosts for setting up Lumberjocks and providing a place to share (o.k., and show off!!) our latest work. The forum looks to be a useful addition.
Thanks again,
Phil


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for saying thanks, Phil - I appreciate it. I admire your work so please keep showing it off here 

And if you have any ideas that could make LumberJocks even better place feel free to post them in the Everything LumberJocks forum.

oh.. btw, your new truck looks sharp!


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Martin:
this Forum is much easier to use than the Woodnet.com site that I am a member of. It might get more complicated as it gets bigger, but you've done a great job with it so far. I also like to see everyone's photos by their comments, makes it feel more "homey". Wife's yelling, gotta go.


----------



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

Martin
I hope the site grows healthily-I'll do my bit to keep the projects coming 
Glad you like the truck. I need it for my woodworking-honest!!!
Cheers
Phil


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for kind words, Mark. Hopefully one day we will be as big as Woodnet 

Phil, I believe that with such great core members as you, Mark, Stephen, Jerry etc, etc are, the lumberjocks community will be able to grow healthily. We just need to spread the word so other aspiring woodworkers can join to show off their work as well as learn from the others and share their knowledge.

Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

one more thing, Phil.. your new truck looks like pure woodworker's truck  I believe you will have a lot of fun with it…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, almost a year later. Thanks.


----------

